# Katies House : Febuary 2014



## Mars Lander

Good day fellow explorers, peepers and lurkers.

Getting a tight close knit team or crew, who you can trust is a valueable commodity in this day and age. Sshhhh... and I have been lucky in meeting and finding all kinds of explorers and made some fantastic friends. Friends that if it wasn't for exploring related pursuits, we might never have even met.

One of which had an amazing tip off from none other than his 9 year old daughter Katey. I don't think he or us were prepared for what we were soon about to see.

Ladies and Gentleman come with us as we explore...







The external does hint and yet also takes away what one might expect to find within.

A rather unkempt and sorry looking fox skulks past us and into the nearby undergrowth and watches us intently, as we also watch out for the dog patrols etc.

No externals from me again on this _virgin_ explore as they always give too much away.

Within moments of entering we see this most curios and engaging of stairwells.






None of us had small change for small talk on the phone, to elucidate our loved ones the exact nature of our day and what we were seeing, so we pressed on and in.






These stairs go all the way to the top but then again don't they all? Where these differ from your usual grand manorisms is the fabulous ornamental panellings with their unique textured pattern inlays






Into the hall and we are pretty taken aback , this place is going to be ...._special_.






A quick nip into the cellar and a rare detail shot from me. This time using a vintage 29mm m42 lens as opposed to my usual choice of a 50mm Meyer Optik Gorlitz. Which is such a discipline and akin to using a telescope in a matchbox to me. As being more accustomed to the joys of various 'wangles. Anyhow this blast from the past 1952 NCB certificate was superb I thought and quite at odds with the house in general.






Then we saw ....






What can I say.. just astounding really.






With zero chavvery this place was the business, I keep hearing constantly get to Euro-land , there's nothing left to explore in the UK. I don't know what else is out there but we are determined to squeeze every last drop out of the British explores and we aren't going to run dry anytime soon. A constant belief that there is gold out there prevails.






What more could you want on an explore, chandeliers and cobwebs, wood panelling and decay, desks and dust, paintings on the wall of ancestors and fungi , well didn't see that but some of them could of been 






Loose artefacts are a little thin on the ground but not completely devoid thereof






and no connection to each other , a composition of the absurd , who would brush with a glass cutter? I know, that big _gollof_ with metal teeth gnashers from "Moonraker" 'Jaws'






Before we go upstairs and is usally the case in these_ 'modest' _abodes nowhere near as grand as the downstairs, take a look at this absolute rarity and beauty. A blue, octagon shaped room...if this room was a song it most certainly would be "White Rabbit" with added Absynthe.






How many pianos does one need, Dear lady!.






One of our party once informed of the possible grandeur within, came suitably dressed to be a temporay Lord of the manor for the day, complete with smoking hat and a fine calabash. Meet Lord Grey Beard the III






Its not till I got home and looked at this magnificent Kite ceilinged room, that I saw that the door I had come through was of the secret variety, you can just see it, slightly ajar in the right hand corner.






Another keyboard . what the absolute blazes! It would of been even better if it came out the floor on a little lift complete with some naked organists ala "Monty Python" styleeeee.






One more glimpse into this house of marvel another upstairs room that is almost comparable in terms of frivolous features with that of the downstairs lavishness






Its getting time to leave, who knows the score if we get _got _here, especially looking at the state of the outside fox , which really looks like the hounds have coughed it up many times and its taken another bid for escape, covered in yet another coating of rabid slaverings.

Bonus double pix, 360 look around action here, its like your stood there with us ffS! just move your mouse around and take a lookee, just hope the magic servers are reliable enough.

http://fieldofview.com/flickr/?page=photos/[email protected]/12614497083&tags=k360

Thats it from us, your local friendly , mask sporting , HDR lovin' , 'splorists' bringing you unseen, cream. CHEERS all 






Next time.. we endure a pitchfork attack, have fun getting on Google Maps street view and more ! < (need another phrase for the 'quoters' mmmm let's see 

More although not much more at... http://wwwtheuninvited.co.uk​


----------



## MrDan

This has confirmed it for me... I need to meet you guys, not because of the amazing places you go, but I can tell that wandering around with you lot would be great fun!

Real nice place.


----------



## skankypants

Jeepers Creepers!!!!!what a place!!!....pure class.....well done all..


----------



## shot_in_the_dark

this is beyond stunning, both images and locations. jealous doesn't come close, greener than summer grass, just about does, grrr!

thanks for sharing


----------



## krela

A beautifully crafted report of a great location. Thanks!


----------



## antonymes

Superb work Mr Mars. Another great find.


----------



## perjury saint

*Good Lord Sir!! I seem to have shat the bed!!! VERY nice shag... VERY nice indeed!! *


----------



## Catmandoo

Purely epic!! Can't get any better.


----------



## flyboys90

What an amazing house,so much to see & the 360 look around was superb,thanks for sharing to all of you.


----------



## Pilot

Thoroughly excellent photographs with a witty and informative commentary. I rather think it doesnt get better than this, Sir. Well Done!


----------



## sweet pea

Just when i thought you guys had run out of spectacular locations you pull this one out of the bag well done guys its a fantastic report


----------



## NakedEye

Wonderful place guys and enjoyed the usual colourful write up!


----------



## Ninja Kitten

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh you guys really upped the mark with this lil beauty...i want little katy as my new best friend..give her my number..i have makeup and lots of days shopping for swapsies! joking aside this is simply beautilicious! i love your adventures!!!!


----------



## shatners

Oooof propper lovely that.... enjoyed the descriptive too


----------



## Infraredd

Love the way all your pictures seem to have been shot at dawn or dusk - they always have that shabby chic/ halcyon days of Empire lost look about them.


----------



## Mars Lander

Infraredd said:


> Love the way all your pictures seem to have been shot at dawn or dusk - they always have that shabby chic/ halcyon days of Empire lost look about them.



Cheers, glad you picked up on that, I spent an age making a custom colour curve and then a selective colour preset and by adjusting the adjustment layer sliders between them I can get full on vintage or Hollywood orange and teal (transformers) look

its been a labour of love just the colouring and then when am finished I knock it down by half in case its tooo much and also bring back the original colours again, and hopefully the finished result is like you say.

Beautiful description you gave of it 

And Thanks to all of you for your wonderful comments. its very much deeply appreciated.


----------



## tumble112

Your pictures definitely reflect the care and attention to detail that you put into each report, very much appreciated.


----------



## jammy

Just...amazing!


----------



## Mikeymutt

As a beginner it's this sort of report that inspires me so much..just in awe at this.thank you for the great pics.


----------



## mookster

I'm stunned.


----------



## The Wombat

I can never click ti view your reports quicker!
Outstanding stuff again


----------



## fannyadams

As always, superb on every level. Thanx


----------



## DirtyJigsaw

MrDan said:


> This has confirmed it for me... I need to meet you guys, not because of the amazing places you go, but I can tell that wandering around with you lot would be great fun!
> 
> Real nice place.



Have to agree with MrDan. As soon as i see your names next to a new report, i know its gunna be something special. Great locations and great photos as per. Keep doing what your're doing


----------



## mrtoby

perjury saint said:


> *Good Lord Sir!! I seem to have shat the bed!!! *



Me too, twice. 

Nice pics-I like the look of this.


----------



## woodland pixie

Bloody hell!!! This place is incredible and fab write up as always, you do make I chuckle  awesome pics I love the stairs but I think they're ALL my favourites


----------



## DJhooker

damn that is one pimp palace! nice!


----------



## Stealthstar79

Another superb report, I love the 2nd pic!
Fantastic location, thanks...


----------



## lincsmatt

Absolutely FANTASTIC! The best I've seen on this site.


----------



## oldscrote

Glory be what a place wonderfully photographed,thanks


----------



## smiler

Just Bloody Marvellous, Many Thanks.


----------



## LittleOz

My mind is now thoroughly bent!
What everyone else said, only more so with extra absinthe. 
I've no idea how you keep magicking these visions in awesomeness out of your hat but keep taking them drugs.


----------



## kriegaffe9

Wonderous is even more ways than is imaginable


----------



## Mearing

I really enjoyed that, content & quality brilliant. Thank you.


----------



## Landie_Man

Oh. My. God. This is amazing! Amazing site and photos! Feel free to PM me about exploring!!


----------



## AgentTintin

Absolutely amazing! This has got to be one of the best (UK) reports I've seen on DP


----------



## sonyes

Stunning!!! Great pics and report as always. I would say, "now top that"....but you probably will


----------



## pally

Absolutely amazing photos and location. So glad I came across this site, thank you


----------



## Kezz44

Lovely! Amazing place great pics.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mardy Bum

Flipping heck! Absolutely amazing stuff.


----------



## Badger

I keep coming back to this & every time I'm stunned, silenced & inspired all at once. As ever it's great. How the hell do you find these places? However you do it, thank you.


----------



## TeeJF

Ber-luddy-hell! That is awesome my man! Well done!!!


----------



## Lucky Pants

Well that is all rather nice Mr Lander, big wavy thumbs up from me, haha nice one mate catch up soon


----------



## agnos

Fantastic report. Great pics. Had to go over them a second time. Just incredible.


----------



## Romford Reject

Phwoar! Just.....phwoar! Many thanks for another superb report. We are not worthy *does Wayne's World thang*


----------



## Cachewoo

Cor blimey !


----------



## petershaw

*katies house*

great pics this place needs to be saved and yes to no external shots


----------



## DirtyJigsaw

I keep looking at these pictures. Truely stunning


----------



## Dani1978

These pics should be in the National geographic! Truly gorgeous beyond belief. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## georgie

Good to finally see inside here


----------



## Onmyown

Absolutely awesome!thanks for sharing


----------



## Oobermann

Lost for words and very very jealous!


----------



## muppix

Well done mate, that was inspired!!

Always good to see somebody using vintage communist lenses - what made you go for that one?!


----------



## Mars Lander

Cheers!, I love the quirkiness of the old lenses , plus as I say, taking images of old things with an old lens seems go together


----------



## xNatje

Wow, just wow!


----------



## wrx0211

just having a we nosey about peoples threads and words cannot describe.outstanding just doesn't cut it....what a find....must have been some feeling to enter and discover this place......love it...


----------



## holywood

*Katies House*

Katies House is my favorite. The photography our great. The rooms are fabulous. So much history.


Well done guys


----------



## Slippy Shogun

Just asking if there is any known history of this place. I'm not asking for hints as to location just interested in the pictures on the wall. Truly epic post, the bloke by the fireplace took my breath away. 1st class job.


----------

